# BURLAP/CONCRETE& OVERHANG



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Has any one built a overhan with burlap and concrete method? 

What did you do to make the brulap stick to the underside of the over hang?

Any suggestins how to do this? 

Here is a example

I took these pictures at THE LIVING DESERT MUSEUM in Palm Desert CA


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

It's not exactly clear just what you are talking about.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ Ask Chris W. he will surely have an answer for you, or there is another guy named Denray check out his thread here or email him I'm sure either of them will be able to help you Mountains, Bridges and trestles > Forums > myLargescale.com 

The Regal


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: BURLAP/CONCRETE& OVERHANG*

JJ been in the heat too long. 
I'm always amassed at how things like that draw people and it has nothing to do with trains.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: BURLAP/CONCRETE& OVERHANG*

jj i asume you are going to put the burlap over some chicken wire or something like it to make your structure first.If you do then just take the cement soaked burlap and use wire to attach the burlap to the chicken wire then take something flat and put it up against the burlap to help the burlap to lay flat. Then put something inplace to hold what ever you used to hold the burlap in place let it dry. Then you are almost ready to apply cement to the burlap. Before you apply the cement to the burlap be sure to wet the cement soaked burlap with water i used a spray bottle and then applied the cement . You may need to support the cement the same way you did with the burlap. Good luck it's fun


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: BURLAP/CONCRETE& OVERHANG*

One other thing if you want to have a rocky look just wrinkel up some alum foil use the non stick kind and press it into the cement


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a few pic of some cement work we did to form a arch.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

The next are of cement work that had to be vertical on both sides. first we applied the chicken wire then the burlap/soaked/cement to the chicken wire and finaly the finish coat of cement then we used wrinkled foil to add thr look of rocks. Hopes this helps.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

First: build a support and make the bottom portion of the overhang. In your example this would be to where the foremost part of the overhang is.

Second: form up the support for the top part on the bottom part. Now build it up.


Finally remove the original support. Now use a final layer to blend the two halves and give the finished texture to the overhang.

At least that is how I would try it.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

*RE: BURLAP/CONCRETE& OVERHANG*

you make a frame, that is strong enough, from wood or iron, then form some chickenwire to the desired formation, binding or nailing it to the frame. 
then you just bind the soaked cloth pieces to the wire. (with florists wire) 
on normal surfaces from the front, at overhangs from the inside (the backside) of the chickenwire! 

i you do that, overhangs are as easy as everything else. for me the vertical cliffs are the most complicated part. (a lot of binding, small pieces of cloth) 

then you first fill the inner side of your overhang (above the burlap!) with enough mixture to give it stability. 
when it is almost dry, you start with the messy part. applying one or more coats of semi liquid mixture from below, till the wires disapear and you got the desired surface. 

to get a rough surface, mix some grinded old portlandcement with some new and "paint" the surface with it.


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

I’ve used burlap and chicken wire successfully on my old railroad and in a display at my park. 
Use close pins to hold the burlap up under the overhang. 
The technique I used was to wet my burlap and dip it into a very thin mixture of pure Portland cement. Once it was totally saturated, I would drape it over the chicken wire and close pin it in place. 
For texture, I just threw dry cement onto the saturated burlap. This gave it an interesting texture.


----------

